# JGraph



## Guest (3. Feb 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob sich hier jemand mit JGraph auskennt und vielleicht schon etwas Erfahrung damit hat?

Grund meiner Anfrage ist, dass ich nach einer  einfachen Möglichkeit suche, einen Graphen in meiner
Anwendung aus einer datei automatisch zu generieren und diesen dann zu visualisieren.

Wie ich bisher gesehen habe, scheint JGraph ja eine recht "gute" Opensource Bibliothek dafür zu sein,
die an die Konzepte von Swing anknüpft.
Leider habe ich noch keine Erfahrung damit und es scheint auch nicht gerade eine aktuelle Dokumentation, noch ein
gute Tutorial dafür zu geben über das man einen leichten Einstieg finden könnte. Besonders verwirrend war dabei für
mich die Erfahrung, dass die toll angepriesenen LayoutAlgorithmen zumindest bei mir nicht funktionieren   :cry: 

Vielleicht kennt ja auch jemand eine andere Alternative, die mir die Visualisierung unter Jave ermöglicht.

MfG


----------



## AlArenal (3. Feb 2005)

Wir haben Anfang vergangenen Jahres eine Runde mit JGraph gespielt. Einige fehlende Features und Probleme im Bereich Support führten dann aber dazu, dass wir auf JGo umgestiegen sind. Ist allerdings kommerziell.

http://www.nwoods.com


----------



## Guest (4. Feb 2005)

Nun gut ... das kommerzielle Produkt fällt für mich raus, da ich JGraph im Rahmen einer Studienarbeit mit einbinden will,
wenn es denn klappt. Eigentlich soll das ja nur dazu dienen meine bisherigen Arbeit auf einfache Weise zu visualisieren
und ich hatte nicht gedacht, dass es gleich zu einem Hauptteil meiner Arbeit entarten könnte.


----------



## AlArenal (4. Feb 2005)

Ich weiß nciht was deine Arbeit so beinhaltet, aber so ganz trivial ist es wirklich nicht. Man muss erstmal sehen wie die Bibliothek MVC implementiert, was für Node-Typen es gibt, wie man diese anpasst, wie man sie verbindet, wie man sie layoutet...

Graphen-Kram ist eben ein weites Feld und das dauert etwas, bis es im Hirn die kritische Masse erreicht


----------



## Guest (4. Feb 2005)

Gut das mag sein.
Aber bei mir geht es im wesentllichen darum ... 
ein paar simple Knoten zu erstellen und diese mit Kanten zu verbinden, die dann den Zusammenhang
von einzelnen Logeinträgen aus einer Datei wiederspiegeln.
Also ich will im wesentlich erstmal nicht mehr als das das Ganze dargestellt und "sauber" gelayoutet ist.
Wobei zweites wohl etwas komplexer als gedacht ist, da man wohl doch kein DefaultModel für den Anfang 
einfach nehmen kann und dort "default" knoten einfügen kann, etc.
Irgendwie scheint mir da die Trennung von Daten und Darstellung nich gegeben oder ich hab das
wohl doch total missverstanden  ???:L 
Da ich ja nur erstmal Daten reinstecke und mir die Darstellung nach 0815 ja vielleicht sogar passen würde,
eben bis auf den Aspekt, dass natürlich nicht alle Knoten auf einen Punkt zusammen geschrupft sein sollten.


----------



## AlArenal (4. Feb 2005)

Ich bin nicht vertraut mit den Entwicklungen, die JGraph seit Anfang letzten Jahres so gemacht hat. Ich fand  damals auch einiges sehr "komisch".

Bei JGo habe ich einige vorgefertigte einfach Nodes und natürlich Beispiel-Anwendungen mit Sourcecodes, die einen die Zusammenhänge besser verstehen kann. Angezeigt werden dei Graphen in einem JGoView und dieser View wiederum bezieht seine Daten aus einem JGoDocument. Da schiebe ich meine Nodes rein und da gibts dann auch ne Methode link(parent, child) ... Ein Layout drüber laufen zu lassen ist ne Sache von 3 Zeilen Code. Da ist der Anfang relativ schnell gemacht.

Ich habe unsere JGraph-Episode schon nicht mehr im Gedächtnis präsent, aber im Grunde sollte es da doch recht ähnlich laufen, oder?


----------



## Guest (4. Feb 2005)

Betonung liegt auf sollte ... mal schaun, was ich da noch falsch mache ...
bin grad am kräftigen "Reverse Engineering" bei GraphPad, deren Editor für Graphen.
Das Ding kann ja alles recht schön, ist aber auch recht komplex und eigentlich nicht das Wahre für den Einstieg,
aber nachdem keine aktuellen Tutoriales dafür da sind bzw auch nicht unbedingt ein passender Beispielcode  :roll:


----------

